# Purple stems?



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 2, 2014)

What does it mean if my stem is purplish color?


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 3, 2014)

usually means a purple strain but also can be a diffencency


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 3, 2014)

Most times PH is off...


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 3, 2014)

If I remember right, purple stems cab be a phosphorus deficiency. It can also be from the temperatures getting too low at night.

However, many strains just have, naturally purple stems sometimes. 

If the rest of the plant is in good condition, I would ignore the purple stems for now. JMO


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay thanks I didnt think anything was wrong the plants looks great what do you think? 

View attachment WP_20140731_001.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2014)

it looks ok IMO it could use a lil more N its a lil lighter green then it should be


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 4, 2014)

I was told not to use nutrients till I see sex signs


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2014)

nope thats totally wrong it needs nutes that may be the reason for the purple steams


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 4, 2014)

Wee I have another plant thats in the same soil, water, lights...the same everything and the other one isn't purple


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 4, 2014)

I think its just the strain maybe


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 4, 2014)

Indica (no purple stem) 

View attachment WP_20140804_005.jpg


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 4, 2014)

Sativa (purple stem)



I've noticed now that I didnt notice before is that the purple only really goes towards the top of the branches and fades toward the bottom...? 

View attachment WP_20140804_006.jpg


View attachment WP_20140804_007.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2014)

its probly strain related then but u do need nutrients they shouldnt be that yellow


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 5, 2014)

Its really not that yellow its the sun bc the plants are greeeen


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2014)

I personally have had this and it never was a problem,and my plants turned out awesome.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe you need to add some dolomite lime to your soil. The plant in the first pic is showing early signs of magnesium deficiency. You can get some good lime from the garden store. It is made by Espoma and it is really good for keeping the pH in the soil in proper balance as well as supplying both calcium and Magnesium in the proper amounts to serve your plants. If you cant find the Espoma any of the powdered or tiny grain dolomite lime will do, but don't get the Hydrated lime as that is almost always just calcium. You want Dolomite Lime.


----------

